# Regressing (Intel video)

## curmudgeon

An upstream bug report was met with:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> the current workaround is to use UMS+EXA
> 
> 

 

Just to make sure I have this correct, does that mean?

1. Disabling CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS in the kernel (and recompiling).

2. Not using any xf86-video-intel driver above 2.9.1 (was UMS support removed it 2.10.0?)

3. Setting EXA in xorg.conf (this is not documented - I specifically looked in man intel).

Thank you in advance.

----------

## dmpogo

Could you provide a link to that bug report ?

----------

## lxg

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> 1. Disabling CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS in the kernel (and recompiling).
> 
> 2. Not using any xf86-video-intel driver above 2.9.1 (was UMS support removed it 2.10.0?)
> 
> 3. Setting EXA in xorg.conf (this is not documented - I specifically looked in man intel).

 

The first two are true. I tried this, too, because KMS freezes my system at boot, when a second monitor is plugged in. UMS was indeed removed from xf86-video-intel in all recent ebuilds (AFAIR, there was only one quite old one that supported UMS).

About the 3rd, I don't know. I decided to spare me the hassle of manually setting up an xorg.conf.

Now I still have to unplug the 2nd monitor before booting, but I really hope that there will soon be a fix and a new kernel.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Could you provide a link to that bug report ?

 

I can do that. :)

http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29006

----------

